# ميكانيكا باور ولا كهرباء باور



## محمد القاضى1 (12 أغسطس 2007)

ان الحمد لله فى هندسة شبرا بمصر ومجموعى ممكن يدخلنى كهرباء باو او ميكانيكا باور وانا محتار بينهم مش قادر اختار فلو سمحتم ممكن حد يقلى ايه مميزات وعيوب كل قسم وانه قسم الى له مجالات اكتر من التانى فى العمل والله انا كنت اتمنى انى ادرس القسمين واريح نفسى من القلق الى انا فيه

ياريت كل من يقرا الموضوع ولديه خبره ومعرفه ينصحنى اعمل ايه ولا يبخل على با الرد

وممكن لوسمحتم حد يذكر ايه مجالات عمل مهندس الميكانيا


----------



## faragelo (12 أغسطس 2007)

بص يا باشا انا مهندس ميكانيكا باور...مجالات القسمين كثيره يعنى الاتنين لازم تلاقيهم فى اى مصنع..يعنى مثلا التربينه,بتلاقى ان شغل مهندس كهربا باور يقتصر على الكنترول بانل بتعتها بينما مهندس ميكانيكا باور بتلاقيه بيشتغل على الاله نفسه....بس مهندس ميكانيكا باور مطلوب اكتر


----------



## شريف2007 (13 أغسطس 2007)

مجال القسمين واسع جدا وانا في هندسه القاهره كنت محتار ذيك ودخلت قسم كهرباء اسبوع ثم حولت الي ميكانيكا


----------



## ENGMENG (13 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن اسالك سؤال؟
اي القسمين تحس بأنك هتبدع في اكثر روحه؟
واسال نفسك انا احب انتج الباور بواسطة الكهرباء ام الميكانيكا؟
واتخيل التربينة وفكر انت تحب تشتغل في اجزاءها الكهربائبة ام الميكانيكية؟
اتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## جمال جودة علي (13 أغسطس 2007)

خد خبرة 23 سنه هندسة - من ناحية العمل -الابداع العقلى-ممارسة الهندسة الشاملة حيث لامجال الان للتخصصات الفردية - تحقيق الهدف المادى والرقي الاسري والدخل -----الهندسة الميكانيكية بلا تردد
على فكرة أنا مهندس ميكانيكا من حيث التخرج والان أنا استشاري نقابي فى مجال Mep


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكر اا اخوانى الكرام على هذا الرد الجميل وهذه التوضيحات وبا الفعل انا حولت من كهرباء لميكانيكا وادعولى با التوفيق

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الغباشى (13 أغسطس 2007)

بص 
مش فارقه
كله ها تحس انك ممكن تبدع فيه
بس في النهايه ممكن تشتغل في ترسانه بورسعيد وتحس انك خولي انفار قد الدنيا وملعون ابوا الهندسه
وقل ايه يضحكوا علي ويقولولك بتاخد خبره

شوف انت تحب تدرس ايه فيهم وما تحطش الشغل في دماغك لان دي ارزاق


----------



## Eng.Foash (8 يوليو 2010)

شريف2007 قال:


> مجال القسمين واسع جدا وانا في هندسه القاهره كنت محتار ذيك ودخلت قسم كهرباء اسبوع ثم حولت الي ميكانيكا


انا معاك في هندسه القاهره بردو
قولي ايه الي مش عجيك في كهرباءقوي و خليك تحول لميكانيكا


----------



## osama020 (4 يناير 2012)

*كل من هب ودب بيشتغل فى الكهربا*

اللى مبقاش عاجبنى فى التخصص دا انى فوجئت بعد ما خلصت ان اى حد ممكن يشتغل فيه


----------



## .ahmed alsharkawy (21 أغسطس 2012)

انا اعتقد باااور دى هندسه العظماااااء ف العالم ​


----------

